# Any Rules/Regs regarding parking large trucks in estates?



## myquestion (1 Mar 2004)

Anyone know what the rules & regulations are regarding the parking of trucks/lorrys in housing estates. I think I remember something before regarding a limit on the size. 
Got a guy who is in a rented house in our estate, and is now parking a 30/40 ft truck in the drive but mostly on the road outside. This happened occasionally before and wasn't a problem.
But now it seems to be a permanent thing and is cauing some safety issues and not to mention an eyesore. House prices are high enough to not expect this crap.
I think there's some limit? Does anyone know?
One to see what the rules/regs are before asking him to find more suitable parking, as I don't think he'll do it unless he's forced.


----------



## stobear (1 Mar 2004)

*Re: Any Rules/Regs regarding parking large trucks in estates*

I would also be interested to hear an answer to this, my brother has a chap parking his rigid very close to this driveway, blocking his view getting out of the driveway, it's on a road where kids tend to hang out and play and it is an absolute eyesore?


----------



## oysterman (1 Mar 2004)

*Re: Any Rules/Regs regarding parking large trucks in estates*

Hi myquestion,

It is an offence to park on a pavement (which is what a vehicle sticking out of a driveway is doing); suggest that you pursue this through the gardai rather than on a civil basis (your solicitor would ultimately get into a protracted and expensive correspondence with Mr. Truck's solicitor).

Talk to the police and then, critically, write to the local superintendent - ultimately it's an accident waiting to happen and he/she will not want a copy of your letter being waved around should the worst happen.


----------



## legend99 (1 Mar 2004)

*..*

maybe not a specific law....
1. do you have a residents association?
2. most traffic issues it seems to me can be caught under the safety issue. An enourmous truck causing a danger by blocking view/being parked within 5 metres of a junction etc I am sure would be caught under this...

Defo ask your local guarda station for advice I would think


----------



## rainyday (1 Mar 2004)

*Re: ..*

Or more specifically, speak to your local Community Garda who should be better used to dealing with such issues.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (1 Mar 2004)

*Re: ..*

What a    (Well, if you live in SDCC-land)


----------



## elderdog (2 Mar 2004)

*HGV Parking*

A lot of residential areas have no parking allowed for over 3 Tonne vehicles.

Which is all damn fine and dandy but what about the guy next door who works for Bord Gais and takes a large truck and compressor trailer home every night because he might get called out to an emergency ?


eDog


----------



## myquestion (3 Mar 2004)

*Re: HGV Parking*

I can understand the need for the guy who works for esb or whomever, but at the end of the day we pay over the top for houses in nice estates now. In this case, is it now upto the employer to make arrangements. Surely the employee could drive to a pre-designated location, pickup the truck and continue to work then?


----------



## elderdog (4 Mar 2004)

*Myq....FWIW*

I dont agree with you on that

Why shouldnt our 'gas man' park his rig outside where he lives.

Looked at it from his point of view. He has probably paid as much as the man next to him for his plot. By taking his rig home with him he can avoid unnecessary trips 'to the depot' ( the old way of doing this ) and also avoid the issue of where to put his motor in the depot ( or perhaps he should get the bus to the depot - handy if there is a weekend / night time call out ? )

Now if a transport company was parking a fleet of trucks outside my door I would have a different view.


Hope this helps



eDog


----------



## Chord of Souls (4 Mar 2004)

*Re: Myq....FWIW*

And if every rig-driver parks outside his house, the employer won't have to pay for a yard at all.  I'm sure he'll be delighted. 

Why not allow Dublin Bus drivers to park their double-deckers outside their homes overnight too?  That way, they can avoid an unneccessary trip to the bus depot early in the morning and simply drive the bus to the start of the route?  

I don't think so.


----------



## elderdog (4 Mar 2004)

*.*

Dont imagine that bus drivers would be on 24 Hr call to sort out gas leaks &c.

Also, bus companies wouldnt want to / cant have buses running a single shift. ( Believe it or not buses are cleaned when they are back at the depot ).

I guess my view is that I dont object to a truck being parked outside my house if there is a good reason for it to be there.


Glad to help


eDog


----------



## legend99 (4 Mar 2004)

*..*

I'd have a bloody serious issue with it if it restricted my view when driving or placed any member of my family in any kind of danger what so ever. 
And I'd be fairly fast to point it out to said rig owner too. Housing estates are where homes are. Homes are where kids play. A 35 foot rig is not a thing to be kept near kids.


----------



## Vanilla (4 Mar 2004)

*Re: ..*

As the estate might be private land and so mightn't contain a public road, the guards mightn't be able to help. There may be a clause in the deed of transfer transferring the site to you and all of your neighbours restricting the type of vehicle parked in the designated parking areas, or a general ' dont cause a nuisance to neighbours' type clause that you could use to put a stop to this, but you will have to get a copy of your title deeds to check. There may even be a planning restriction against this in the planning for the estate- check it out. If it is a privately managed estate, you could propose a change to the rules to prevent it happening. Only problem is- you may be very unpopular with a close neighbour and you have to live there...


----------



## heinbloed (4 Mar 2004)

*storage space*

Airports have to pay for storage space, as railway companies and harbour authorities . The hauliers demand free roads to shutter  and free parking(storage!) spaces. 
Of course they demand cheap diesel and insurance and taxes , otherwise they might join the farmers at the next demonstration to Dublin ....


----------



## Chilldog (4 Mar 2004)

*Re*

Why is it that people who lives in estates feel that they have some right to the public highway right outside their door.
You lot is your plot simple as that.
Dublin Corporation have a new incentive now to get people to use their driveways if they have one instead of fencing off their frontage with a car.
I recently parked outside a house on an estate and was told to move it and that the space belonged to "me husband". Some cheek ,i pointed out that i pay road tax and therefore i am a paid up member of the Public Highway , 30 mins later her husband knocked on my girlfriends door asking me to move the car so he could park there. I declined , he called the police and ended up with a warning for wasting police time.


But all in all i have experienced problems in the past and the Gardai do not want to know , the matter is strictly for your local councils traffic control dept.

They will enforce the necessary bye laws which govern you issue , the offender should certainly not be blocking the path , i would get on to the company and let them know and their insurers that they will need to resolve the matter , you can do this anon i am sure.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (4 Mar 2004)

*parking*

This may be a little off topic, but can anything be done about a car being parked fully on a footpath, on a bend, on a junction?  Or is the estate private property (I guess I need to check on that).


----------



## legend99 (4 Mar 2004)

*..*

If any part of your car/vehicle is parked on the footpath you are breaking the law. Trafic warden or guard can even fine you for it.

You cannot park within 5 metres of a junction, again warden or guard can do you.

I can't remember the bend one if you are parked properly, i.e. not on yellow lines, or on the kerb etc. But I have a feeling there is a general catch all about not parking in a dangerous location. A bend could be classed as that.


----------



## bernie (4 Mar 2004)

*large vehichles inhousing estates*

I know this is slightly different but I hope someone can help 

I live in a small housing estate of three bed room terraced houses  with very little extra parking There is a family renting  in one and while they keep to themselves , they have not one but three vehicles , a very large van, a small car  and a foreign registered large car with a result there is very little parking for anyone else 

The van is an eyesore and takes up all the driveway and 
blocks neighbours views and I was wondering is  there a requirement for all foreign registered vehicled to be re registered in Ireland


----------



## rainyday (4 Mar 2004)

*Re: large vehichles inhousing estates*

Is the foreign registered car being driven regularly?


----------



## Chord of Souls (4 Mar 2004)

*Re: large vehichles inhousing estates*

Unless the car has only been brought in temporarily by a visitor, yes it must be re-registered and the tax paid.  See 

What are you planning to do?  Tell them to stop parking or you'll shop them to the Revenue?  Or just shop them to the Revenue quietly in the hope that they'll be forced to get rid of one of the cars?


----------



## Tom B Stones (4 Mar 2004)

*-*

Trucks in estates are a serious hazard.

Coincidentally, this very issue has been addressed in the "Q and A" section of today's "Irish Times" property pages:

--- QUOTE -------------------------------

*Trucker is our neighbour

[Question:]

What is the legal position about trucks parked in a residential area? Our neighbour owned a Hiace-type van which he parked in the driveway. It was ugly but as we know that he needs it for work, we said nothing. He has now upgraded to a very big truck which is parked on the road. It is dangerous and very unsightly and frankly I think it brings down the whole neighbourhood. It has already broken off a piece of the kerb. I don't want a confrontation but what can we do.

[Answer:]

A large truck in a quiet residential street is indeed unsightly because you can't help seeing it and it's hazardous because it blocks the view of motorists. Do you have a residents' association that could approach the truck owner and point out your collective feelings? You should contact the community garda who will have experience of dealing with this kind of thing and find out the legal position - in some residential areas, trucks above a certain weight are prohibited or the truck may be parked too close to a junction. The garda will also be concerned about a truck that is causing a hazard to other motorists or pedestrians crossing the road. You should contact the county council about fixing the kerb.*

--- END -------------------------------


----------



## Sparky (6 Mar 2004)

*Hi-ace van!*

"Our neighbour owned a Hiace-type van which he parked in the driveway. It was ugly but as we know that he needs it for work, we said nothing."

what a pompous &*$^!!!!


----------



## Chord of Souls (8 Mar 2004)

*Re: Hi-ace van!*

Long wheelbase Toyota Hiace, 4830 mm in length. 
BMW 740i, 4980 mm in length.  

There's obviously no issue with the Hiace van using up more roadspace here.  It's obvious that the poster didn't like it because "it was ugly" or (more likely) they didn't like the downmarket associations the Hiace van has.


----------



## purple (8 Mar 2004)

*Parking on the road*

As far as I know You have the right to enter, pass along and exit the street. That is all. Therefore the Gardi can ticket you for parking anywhere that they deem to cause an obstruction or be a potential hazard to other road users. No one has the right to park outside their own house if it is not safe to do so or may obstruct the free passage of traffic.
Any vehicle that obstructs the vision of other road users must surly be a hazard. The truck should not be there.
You can't park a truck in a yard in a business premises in such a way that is may cause an accident so I don't see the public/private road thing being an issue.
Oysterman is right, write to the superintendent, but don't sit by the letterbox expecting a reply. Is there any chance you can get other neighbors to do the same? Make as much noise as you can.


----------



## rainyday (8 Mar 2004)

*Re: Parking on the road*

Your local councillor(s) might help with a problem like this too.


----------



## myquestion2 (1 Apr 2004)

*HGV / Truck parking in Residential Estate*

The end result of this problem.

Contacted the guards for advice, they advised there is a regulation regarding parking of vehicles > 3 ton in residential areas.

Truck was also being parked on roadway and not in driveway so was causing a hazard.

Sent an open letter to the owner of the truck to the house (it's rented - landlord didn't care about issue once he was geting his money - typical -  hopefully they wreck the interior on him - revenge!).

Stated that the truck was a hazard and eyesore. We asked that it be no longer parked in the estate. Advised on regulations. Gave them one week to come back to us. 

Result truck is no longer parked in the driveway or estate for that matter. Everyone happy! And no longer a dangerous hazard on entry to the estate!


----------



## rainyday (1 Apr 2004)

*Re: HGV / Truck parking in Residential Estate*

What do you mean by 'open letter'? Do you mean anonymous? (just for curiousity)


----------



## ajapale (2 Apr 2004)

*a letter addressed to one person but intended for gen public*

If you do a Google search as follows:
   define: open letter 

You get one hit


> Definitions of open letter on the Web:
> 
> a letter of protest; addressed to one person but intended for the general public
> 
> www.cogsci.princeton.edu/cgi-bin/webwn



Im guessing that an open letter can be anonoymous, signed by one person or signed by many people. What matters is that it is open to the general public.

Ajapale


----------



## bluebean (2 Apr 2004)

*re*

I have the same problem with neighbour.  He drives one of those Recovery Vehicles, which can (and is regularl) used to collect crashed cars and these cars are then put on to the back of the truck.
Sometimes, he will unload a crashed card on to the road outside his/my house, park it up, leave it there and then go off and 'recover' another car/van.  The second car is left on the back of the truck overnight, and dropped off somewhere the next morning.  Meanwhile, the first car is left parked outside the houses until he has nothing on the back of the truck and can come back, load up the first car and take it away.
Is this a similar situation to the Gas board van?  i.e. my neighbour often gets called out late at night to a crash scene.  
The estate can look very poor if there is crashed cars parked outside and also a big truck taking over a large space.  I currently rent the house next door, so to be honest, its not the value of the house declining that I'm worried about, its more the inconvenience of having a large patch of the front of our drive obscured by this truck.
Should I follow the above advice and contact community officer?  There is a residents association, but they don't seem to be bothered about it.  
I'm pretty sure that if I do make a complaint to the residents association that it may not be taken seriously, as there seems to be a definite divide between people who are 'only' renting and people who own their homes in the estate.  

I'm interested in the idea of an open letter, can anyone advise if it has to be signed?


----------



## Newbie (5 May 2004)

*Hiace Van*

I have a similar prob - I have recently moved into a square within an estate. Basically you can park anyway you want in the square but there seems to be some order. The prob is a huge white van that seems to store papers for the lads to come in the morning and get there round! It never moves and is parked smack bang in the middle of the square. Not only is it the first thing you notice in the estate but the noise at 4am when the lads collect the papers is too much! HELP


----------



## sueellen (5 May 2004)

*Re: Noise at 4oc in the morning*

Local councillor(s) or community garda are your best options.


----------



## shoegirl (21 Jun 2004)

*If they are tenants . . .*

If the residents are tenants then their landlord is responsible for dealing with anti-social behaviour.  If a complaint to both he and the tenants fails, then any action should be directed against both him and his tenants.  There was a case recently in the courts about some anti social tenants (I have a feeling they were not Irish) where the landlord was also held responsible.

There should be a law in any case against landlords or property oweners to maintain the facade and area around their property in reasonable and hygenic condition - perhaps some kind of "anti dereliction law?"


----------



## Mattb (9 Nov 2006)

*HGV parking in housing estates*

Hi all, does anybody know if there is a law against this. It is becoming widespread in our estate in Clonsilla and not only is it a dreadful eyesore but is certainly a danger (some even parking on bends). Can we do anything about it? Thanking you


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Nov 2006)

*Re: HGVs Parking in Housing Estates*

Is it a privately managed development?  Some leashold/management agreements forbid the parking of commerial vehicles etc. on the development, although I'm not sure how this is enforc

If it is an estate that is under the control of the local authority/council, then maybe you should contact them directly.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2006)

The previous 2 posts were copied from another thread on the same topic as this one.


----------



## liteweight (9 Nov 2006)

*Re: ..*



Vanilla said:


> As the estate might be private land and so mightn't contain a public road, the guards mightn't be able to help. There may be a clause in the deed of transfer transferring the site to you and all of your neighbours restricting the type of vehicle parked in the designated parking areas, or a general ' dont cause a nuisance to neighbours' type clause that you could use to put a stop to this, but you will have to get a copy of your title deeds to check. There may even be a planning restriction against this in the planning for the estate- check it out. If it is a privately managed estate, you could propose a change to the rules to prevent it happening. Only problem is- you may be very unpopular with a close neighbour and you have to live there...



We're not allowed to keep/raise chattle!


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Nov 2006)

*Re: ..*



liteweight said:


> We're not allowed to keep/raise chattle!


 
What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## liteweight (9 Nov 2006)

*Re: ..*



CCOVICH said:


> What on earth are you talking about?



 In our case I think they only meant cows, sheep, and a piggery is a definite no no! If large trucks had been in existence, I'm sure they'd be banned too and quite rightly.


----------



## Head-wrecked (9 Nov 2006)

Regarding the parking of large vehicles in housing estates. I was doing Transport studies a few years ago and we were told that every company that has large vehicles has to provide adequate parking space on their premises for each vehicle, however the parking of vehicles on public roads has to be dealt with under the by-laws of the council. So basically if there are no by-laws in the area you can only complain under Rules of the Road or if parking is deemed a danger.


----------



## pat127 (9 Nov 2006)

Dorsn't look as though there's much in the way of lergidslation regarding truck-parking:-


*From the Kildare Nationalist Sep 28 2006*

*Council urged to take action over large trucks in Loughminane *
LARGE trucks parking in housing estates are causing a nuisance for residents, the Kildare Area Committee meeting heard, recently. 
A motion was put forward at the last meeting asking Kildare County Council to take some action to have these trucks removed at the Loughminane housing estate in Kildare Town. 
Councilor Fionnuala Dukes said these trucks are creating a nuisance for the long term residents on the Green Road, as they start up early in the morning. 
According to the council spokesperson Charlie Talbot, the problem of trucks parking in housing estates is hard to regulate and the matter should be referred to the council’s environmental section. 
The town engineer said that there are a number of possibilities available to them, to prevent the trucks parking. 
One possibility is to get the developer to reduce the width of the road from ten meters to six meters; this would leave the trucks no room to park on the road. 
Kildare County Council has made previous attempts to prevent heavy goods vehicles parking in built up areas. 
A few years ago, they tried to lower the weight restrictions in housing estates. They had agreed with requests from housing associations for the provision of signage to prevent the parking of heavy goods over 3 tonnes parking in housing estates. 
Councilor Suzanne Doyle said that measures should be made to avoid these difficulties in future planning permissions.


----------



## Joe Nonety (9 Nov 2006)

*Re: large vehichles inhousing estates*



bernie said:


> The van is an eyesore and takes up all the driveway and
> blocks neighbours views and I was wondering is there a requirement for all foreign registered vehicled to be re registered in Ireland


 
Yes. One of the least enforced rules around.
Legally they might be required to register it straight away but the Gardaí usually give a 3 month leeway. Very hard to enforce as anyone stopped can just pretend they're here temporarily seeing that it's not actually defined how long "temporarily" is.
I heard one case where the Gardaí went into the carpark of a huge call centre in Dublin and took down every foreign registration number. 3 months later they did the same and any regs that matched up were obviously not temporary visitors and so were caught.
BTW, I wouldn't mention the word "eyesore" to the Gardaí as eyesores are in the eye of the beholder. Some people would consider any car that doesn't have a 00 reg as an eyesore.


----------



## pat127 (9 Nov 2006)

myquestion said:


> Anyone know what the rules & regulations are regarding the parking of trucks/lorrys in housing estates.


 
Not many regs based on the following extract from the Kildare Nationalist Sep 28 '06:-

*"Council urged to take action over large trucks in Loughminane *
LARGE trucks parking in housing estates are causing a nuisance for residents, the Kildare Area Committee meeting heard, recently. 
A motion was put forward at the last meeting asking Kildare County Council to take some action to have these trucks removed at the Loughminane housing estate in Kildare Town. 
.......According to the council spokesperson Charlie Talbot, the problem of trucks parking in housing estates is hard to regulate and the matter should be referred to the council’s environmental section. 
The town engineer said that there are a number of possibilities available to them, to prevent the trucks parking. 
One possibility is to get the developer to reduce the width of the road from ten meters to six meters; this would leave the trucks no room to park on the road. 
Kildare County Council has made previous attempts to prevent heavy goods vehicles parking in built up areas. 
A few years ago, they tried to lower the weight restrictions in housing estates. They had agreed with requests from housing associations for the provision of signage to prevent the parking of heavy goods over 3 tonnes parking in housing estates. 
Councilor Suzanne Doyle said that measures should be made to avoid these difficulties in future planning permissions."


----------



## Megan (29 Jan 2007)

I have a question re parking of large vans on Services Road. A large house across the road was sold recently. The new owners have moved 4 caravans into the driveway/garden of this house. The owners of these have started parking their vans (4 High Vans and 2 4x4) on our service road. They are causing alot of obstruction in the mornings with children being dropped off at the local school and with people going to Mass.  (They also use this road for parking for school & Mass.) This is a service road for 19 houses and we all have our own driveways. The house that the caravans are park in is in a small housing estate of 24 houses and it is an end house.
The service road has no connnection with that housing estate.
Any advise?


----------



## pat127 (29 Jan 2007)

According to Dun Laoghaire Co Council Planning regs:-

"23.      Can I keep a caravan / campervan or boat in my garden without 
       permission?

Yes, subject to:
1.      Not more than 1 caravan / campervan or boat.
2.      No commercial / advertising use.
3.      Not used as a dwelling while stored.
4.      Storage not greater than 9 months in any year.  

A call to your Council maybe re points 1 and 4?


----------



## sparkey (29 Jan 2007)

*Re: large vehichles inhousing estates*



Joe Nonety said:


> Yes. One of the least enforced rules around.
> Legally they might be required to register it straight away but the Gardaí usually give a 3 month leeway. Very hard to enforce as anyone stopped can just pretend they're here temporarily seeing that it's not actually defined how long "temporarily" is.
> I heard one case where the Gardaí went into the carpark of a huge call centre in Dublin and took down every foreign registration number. 3 months later they did the same and any regs that matched up were obviously not temporary visitors and so were caught.
> BTW, I wouldn't mention the word "eyesore" to the Gardaí as eyesores are in the eye of the beholder. Some people would consider any car that doesn't have a 00 reg as an eyesore.


 
Not 100 % Correct
No need to re register for temp import.
In relation to the guard revisiting car park 3 months later note the following :
(1) If the car park is private and is owned by call centre there is nothing he can do as they are on private property.
(2) If the owners can prove that they were back home in the meen time ( ie over christmas or on holidays ) then the temporary holding time resets to day 1 again.


----------



## Megan (29 Jan 2007)

Thanks Pat 127 I will check that with my local Co. Council re caravans. There  are people living in two of the caravans. 
It is really all the vans parked on our road that I am worried about but then again if the caravans weren't there the vans wouldn't be around either.


----------

